# TTRS Changing Spark Plugs



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I have searched on the forum and elsewhere but being the Dumb A$$ when it comes to actually doing anything mechanical I was wondering if anyone could give me a step by step on how to get at the Spark Plugs on the TTRS? 

I looked last night to try and see the condition of them, as It's getting a little "lumpy" in the morning (even though its warmer weather now). They were changed for the "upgraded" ones I believe by the Stealer at the 18.5k service and to be honest since then I still think the economy has come down alot  on the same journey I would average 34-36mpg and struggle to get 27-29 mpg. The car is now on 30k miles.

I am due to take her to a rolling road on Saturday and want to make sure everything looks good for this. See how much BHP she has since the remap/panel filter fitted last summer as the run at GTi Inter's was called off due to the accident 

So far I have noticed that compared to the MK1 it's very different as I swapped a few out on that no worries, I can't seem to work out how to take the black plastic cover that spans over all of the coils covering the electrical connections?. There are 2 x black screws that I can undo but it would seem the whole until/rail of the plastic cover and coils would come out at the same time? There also seems to be 2 x connectors plugged in that is stopping this?

One is on the bottom left of the red rocker cover and the other on the far right middle. Am I right saying you unplug both, unscrew the screws I mentioned and then lift the entire group of coils/plastic electrics cover in one go?

Then I assume I as the plugs and need th 16" or 18" socket (which one fits  ) to extract the plugs?

Sorry for being a doofus but in all the things I have found on youtube on how to's... TTRS stuff mainly is 1/4 mile strip runs against some serious kit and doing well! (i got distracted LOL)

PS - For all those "why put TTRS in the tittle", I dont think the other engines have th same connector as my TTS didn't if I recall :wink:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not that complicated.
undo the two screws,then pull back on each of the five clips holding the plastic cover to the coils.
Once these are released,you will be able to move the plastic cover out of the way to give you enough room to pull the coils out.
Then a 16mm socket and extension(taped on,so it dosen't come off) to remove the plugs.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Ah thanks man, I just couldn't seem to work out how to get the clips off, I clicked them "open" and they seemed to release from the plastic underneath the electrical connectors on the coil but would lift out, maybe I wasn't releasing them completely to allow them to be pulled out and away from the coil.

I will take another butchers tonight


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

they can stick and need to be carefully encouraged.
I've changed my plugs a few times now with out breaking any.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

chimp said:


> Ah thanks man, I just couldn't seem to work out how to get the clips off, I clicked them "open" and they seemed to release from the plastic underneath the electrical connectors on the coil but would lift out, maybe I wasn't releasing them completely to allow them to be pulled out and away from the coil.
> 
> I will take another butchers tonight


Sounds like you are trying to unclip the plastic shroud from each of the Low Tension connectors to the coil. As jaybyme suggests, don't do this.

Instead you need to ignore the shroud and just release the 5 Low tension connecters from the coils, whilst these connectors are still inside the shroud held together as a fivesome.










Clear as mud?


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

temporarychicken said:


> chimp said:
> 
> 
> > Ah thanks man, I just couldn't seem to work out how to get the clips off, I clicked them "open" and they seemed to release from the plastic underneath the electrical connectors on the coil but would lift out, maybe I wasn't releasing them completely to allow them to be pulled out and away from the coil.
> ...


Mud its seems, now I am confused.....

When I put a screw driver in the clips on stage 2 of your piccy they "ping" and this seems to release the underside of the platistc shrowd? But this does not slid out from under each of the connectors to the coil pack.

It would seem you unclip all and then you would be able to pull all of the coils out in one go (pulling them out of the first 1/2 ich individiualy) then they come as 1 big unit out? If in one unit then the other connotor plugs on the edge of the shrowd restrict the moment as I suggested before.

But re-reading your post, does this mean you have to "pull" the contents of each connector under the shrowd that is connected to to the coil pack individually almost like pulling them toward the front of the car, one by one.?

Does that make sense.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

push the clip back until it clicks,then pull gently towards the front of the car and the connector will come out of the coil pack.
Do one at a time,starting from the left.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I changed my plugs today. 
They had been last changed just over 2 years ago and 13k miles. Follow the posts above to remove the harness.

Tools you need are a T20 torx bit for the two screws 
A deep 16mm socket and extension
Torque wrench for correctly installing the spark plugs 
30 newton meters is the number

A pry tool for the ignition coil is a big help. 
I tend to undo most nuts & bolts with a breaker bar as it makes things so easy.

All I didn't have was a proper 16mm spark plug socket so after undoing the plug I used the coil pack to retrieve the plug from the chamber. I also used the coil to re install the new plug and start the thread off. Only snag was number 4 chamber as that has less clearance than the others.

The new part number for the OEM plugs are...

079905626 J

The visual difference between the plugs they superseded is quite pronounced. The new ground electrode is about twice as "beefy" as the older plug. 
Bought from a German seller on eBay £94 delivered instead of local stealer wanting £109 
Why pay more!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You didn't mention where the blood came from...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well
Seeing as you asked...

As a man I'm not too up with nail care. Every now and then (like x4 a year) intrim
My cuticles with a scalpel blade. This time i cut too much and when I make a fist it tears the skin a little as there no slack and
It bleeds. Didn't expect that answer now did you ;-)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> Well
> Seeing as you asked...
> 
> As a man I'm not too up with nail care. Every now and then (like x4 a year) intrim
> ...


I was going for "picking your nose".


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

Can you post a link to the ebay item please, thanks.



qooqiiu said:


> I changed my plugs today.
> They had been last changed just over 2 years ago and 13k miles. Follow the posts above to remove the harness.
> 
> Tools you need are a T20 torx bit for the two screws
> ...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/5x-Original-Aud ... 4929290007

Don't be confused by the 3 different part numbers listed. What you'll receive is the one ending in "J" 
This is the latest plug. I rang two U.K. Audi stealers to confirm this.


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks, have saved him to my watch list and will take a plug out later to see the condition.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good write up. I expect the service requirements on the RS would be at closer intervals than the rest of the range. How often do they require oil changes and plug changes?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Well
> Seeing as you asked...
> 
> As a man I'm not too up with nail care. Every now and then (like x4 a year) intrim
> ...


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Oil
Changes are the same as the other models. Either annual /12k or a long life service/ 18k. These can be changed anytime tho via vcds. Making them a bit of a joke. My car is on a long life service but it's been serviced 6 times now having covered 47k miles.

Plug interval is 20k now. This was reduced from longer a couple
Of years ago I believe.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Plug interval is 20k now. This was reduced from longer a couple
> Of years ago I believe.


My Mk2 RS was 2009, so one of the early ones, and AFAIK the plug change interval has always been 20k miles. 
Other petrol engines in the TT are (or were) 60k miles.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks guys good to know


----------



## azbaz125 (Oct 30, 2014)

brittan said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Plug interval is 20k now. This was reduced from longer a couple
> ...


would u put stock plugs back in or buy some iridium ones ?? If so which ones do People put in the rs ?? Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Unless the engine has been significantly remapped or modified I simply go for the latest OEM version.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Even with stage 2 tunes the OEM plugs are absolutely fine.

Denso and NGK are the other options. I did consider Denso but the fact you
Need to gap them correctly yourself put me right off. Not sure if NGK come correctly gapped but at £250 a set :roll:

Does anyone know for
Sure who makes the OEM plugs??

I did hear it was Bosch but there is no indication on the plug itself or the box to confirm this.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Had the CEL flash twice under hard acceleration the other day. After running a scan it came up with 2 fault codes. Cylinder 2&1 misfire. After checking the codes it was either the ignition coils or the plugs. So I decided to change both.

R8 coils and Denso ikh 24 plugs. Were bought.

It was almost certainly down to the coils as they have probably been there from new and if it happens once it'll most likely happen again. Plus I wanted to see what (if any) difference the colder Denso plugs would make.

They needed to be gapped to 0.024. Out of the box they varied. 0.026/0.027. I thought the best way was to put the plug in the socket and then in a C clamp. I managed to get 4 correct without going too far but one I went too far and had to bend the ground strap back very slightly. Annoying! Not bad for a first attempt tho.

Can't report any real difference in performance!

This is what the plugs looked like after about 6k miles. Got me thinking about an engine carbon clean!

Car gets regular Italian tune up's as well!


----------

